

A new browser idea - MaurizioPz
http://idearoulette.appspot.com/ideas/90001

======
ffumarola
I don't get it. My thoughts:

1) Browser with adblocker? Firefox + Adblock covers what you're trying to do.

2) Bad websites = Porn to you. So your browser will block porn out of the box?
Then it doesn't sound like your market is "everyone" to me. And, people aren't
as puritan as you may think. Especially the puritans.

3) Minimalistic UI? Chrome + Adblock

4) How would you rate it 1 to 5? Make sure you define which is the worst and
which is the best, otherwise your data will be unreliable.

~~~
MaurizioPz
1 is Bad 5 is Great

I've clarified it now.

------
rgbrgb
What is a webblocker?

~~~
TomOfTTB
Actually I think someone already invented this:
<http://www.winwap.com/desktop_applications/browser_emulator>

